# Unknown safety bicycle



## Velo-dream (Feb 16, 2013)

HELLO

can anyone date my Safety bicycle and does anyone know the manufacterer ?? 

thanks for responding 


kris


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 16, 2013)

My guess is 1891.


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 16, 2013)

and the maker ??


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm guess'n 1891-92 since it still has traditional spokes. Very nice specimine!
Love the axle adjusters!!! Unknown.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 16, 2013)

Mike Cates may know what it is.
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 16, 2013)

ok, I will try to contact him

thanks !!


----------



## pelletman (Feb 16, 2013)

91 92 is correct I am assuming there are no valve stem holes. Probably 91.  Maybe Warwick, but if it was Warwick it would have markings I think or English. It is a nice bike.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 16, 2013)

Maybe Singer or CMC.  Brits usually put lots of serial numbers all over the place.  I have seen those bearings before.. Somewhere, I think on a Singer Ordinary.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 17, 2013)

*Springer front end will identify the machine , it is not american .*

Check the bearing cages and the pedal end plates both sides .each side . You might get a surprise ,  nice rare machine ,.  Good luck, you found a free style honey hole .. Walter branche


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks all for your replies

I will continue to look for numbers  on the different pieces

the only number found so far was ont he handle bars !

Some suggested it is a Seidell & Neumann from Dresden ....

to be continued I would say ....


----------



## pelletman (Mar 24, 2013)

I think this bike is Singer.  You should ask some of the Brits, like Nick Clayton


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 25, 2013)

how can I contact him ?? 

thanks for replying !


----------



## pelletman (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll send him this thread and get his input.


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 25, 2013)

many thanks !!


----------

